# Superior Peptides bpc157 and tb500 review



## Stickmancqb (Feb 13, 2015)

This is going to be a continuing review of superior peptides bpc157 and tb500. 

Per conversation with jjb1, 500mcg daily of both right in the injured area with a 29ga slin pin. Tonight was my injection so nothing to report other than a slight relief in knowing something on this planet other than surgery might be able help me.

Will update as things go.


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope BPC-157 and TB-500 help you as much as they are helping my rotator cuff. Thank you for logging your research.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 14, 2015)

what's your injury? or the area thats injured?


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 14, 2015)

What's not injured is the question. Right now I am working on my right knee. I have had fluid drained off 2x this month and I am thinking it's from my past meniscus tear that I didn't get fixed. 

Both knees only have 30% cartilage left in each but right now the right one is the one giving me most trouble. Leg days are on hold permanently until I get this solved.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 14, 2015)

Plus I am trying mk667 to help gh output to see it that can help repair as well. I believe 25mg is somewhere equivalent to 4iu.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 16, 2015)

Day three on injections. I was kind of timid to jump on the treadmill and get after it so I set it at a nice brisk walk at 4.3mph for 20min. I can say that I didn't have any pain and the overall tenderness of the knee is slowly going away. I don't know if it's from not doing a damn thing all weekend and taking it easy or the peptides. I'm praying it's the peptides!


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Stickmancqb said:


> Day three on injections. I was kind of timid to jump on the treadmill and get after it so I set it at a nice brisk walk at 4.3mph for 20min. I can say that I didn't have any pain and the overall tenderness of the knee is slowly going away. I don't know if it's from not doing a damn thing all weekend and taking it easy or the peptides. I'm praying it's the peptides!


Sounds like things are improving.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 21, 2015)

One full week now. My knee has not swollen as much as it had before with the same amount of strain. Thursday was alot of walking and climbing up and down off equipment and it definitely felt more stable. The tenderness is still to much to kneel on which sucks for my monthly range work with barricades and shooting in awkward positions.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Mar 8, 2015)

I started my cycle on 3/1 and have been including 35 minutes of cardio after each workout. My knee seems to be doing good and has not become inflamed since starting. Kneeling and squatting still sucks and audible sounds of velcro being ripped apart can be heard but at least I can live a somewhat  functional life. I got enough to do 2 months worth of research. Here's to another 6 weeks.


----------



## old_man (Aug 29, 2015)

Stickmancqb said:


> I started my cycle on 3/1 and have been including 35 minutes of cardio after each workout. My knee seems to be doing good and has not become inflamed since starting. Kneeling and squatting still sucks and audible sounds of velcro being ripped apart can be heard but at least I can live a somewhat  functional life. I got enough to do 2 months worth of research. Here's to another 6 weeks.


Are you injecting locally or systemic? I have a bad knee and a bad rotator cuff. Info is appreciated, old_man


----------

